# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [HiFi] Ενισχυτής Denon sa-30

## tnick1

Καλησπέρα σας,
Σαν νέος στο forum θέλω να ευχαριστήσω τους διαχειριστές για την αποδοχή.Η φωτό είναι μια αντίσταση(ασφάλεια?)
που αναφέρεται στην (πλακέτα)σαν fusible.Υπάρχουν 4 ίδιες (χρώματα) αλλά λείπει το σχέδιο και οι μετρήσεις με το
πολύμετρο τις δείνει διαφορετικές τιμές.Το περίεργο (για μένα) είναι το κενό μεταξύ των δυο ζευγών των χρωμάτων
για να "διαβάσω" την τιμή της.Πάσα βοήθεια δεκτή..
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## vasilism

Ειναι fusible resistor.
1kΩ  5%

----------


## tnick1

Αυτό υπέθεσα κι'εγώ,αλλά γιατί το κενό μεταξύ των χρωμάτων?

----------


## johnjohn93

Hello 

Sorry speaking english because Im french but im researching datasheet for denon SA-30 do you have it?

Thank you in advance. Regards.

----------


## Papas00zas

Datasheet or service manual? Please discribe the problem of the amplifier.

----------


## johnjohn93

Hello,

I would like repair manual.

My actual problems are:
- scratching on left after to clean potentiometer with cleaner=> thinking to dried welding because it is doing it without touching to any pots.
- I cleaned pots because I have residual sound in left output even when volume is turned to 0.

Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## Papas00zas

What inscriptions do th pots have? try teslanol kontakt for scratching

----------


## manolo

Welcome our collegue from France! I think that this will be your lucky forum.. :Smile:  I have the service manual for Denon SA-30. Please send me a private message with your e-mail address so that I can send it to you. Best regards..

----------

georgegr (21-05-19), mikemtb73 (20-05-19)

----------

